# My Panerai Service Experience



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

Seems most of what gets posted online regarding Panerai service in the US (and abroad for that matter) are instances where there have been some shortcomings and/or disappointments with how things went. Spending numerous years on numerous different forums, has definitely reinforced to me, that people are far more likely to post about negative feedback than they are to offer praise or make mention of satisfactory service. 

So with that, here's the story of my recent experience with Panerai service via the Richemont Technical Center in Fort Worth Tx. 

Backstory:

In mid March of this year I purchased a used PAM 312 from a very reputable seller who's active here on WUS, Timezone and and Rolexforum. The watch was a second-hand purchase, and it was originally bought from a grey-market dealer. The watch was (and technically still is) within the "warranty" period offered by the grey-market dealer (more on that below).

Upon initial receipt of the watch it functioned 100% the way it should and ran flawlessly. After wearing it almost non-stop for two weeks I tried to adjust the time, and found that when the crown was pulled out to the date-adjust and time-adjust positions, the stem was not disengaging the winding mechanism. In other words, the date and time adjustment functions were not working. A seemingly random malfunction. Bummer. I debated shortly on which direction to go with getting the watch repaired. Being that the 312 uses an in-house movement (with parts availability limited to authorized service centers) I quickly dismissed the option of sending it back to the grey-market dealer for a warranty repair. If I'm getting this watch repaired, I'm getting it done right, by the manufacturer, and hopefully in the most expedient manner. Aside from that, I had little confidence not only that the grey-market dealer could perform the repair, but that they would have even honored warranty coverage for this issue as it is "crown related", and according to their warranty verbiage they don't typically cover "crown related" problems due to the high potential for mis-use and abuse as a cause. Go figure... 

I shouldn't need to say it, but in no way do I direct any blame or responsibility towards the private seller I dealt with. I'm not even going to mention his name because it's irrelevant to the issue, and I wouldn't hesitate to give him a stellar reference as a seller. The transaction itself was perfect and smooth; I understood and assumed all the risk associated with the second-hand purchase, and I have no heartburn whatsoever about having to deal with the malfunction on my own. 

The RTC Chapter:

I placed a call to RTC Fort Worth on March 29th. I left a voicemail, from which a call was returned within 2 hours, and spoke with a pleasant lady on the phone (cant recall her name). Explained the issue to her, and within an hour of hanging up I had received an email from RTC with all the appropriate service request paperwork and instructions. Easy and straight forward so far. Cool! |>

The next day I boxed up the watch along with all the paperwork, and shipped it overnight to RTC. That would have put it on their receiving dock at Friday the 31st. Shipment tracking and signature confirmation backed that up.

The following Tuesday, April 4th, I received a diagnosis and estimate from RTC. Pretty quick turnaround, I thought. Diagnosis was fairly general. "Internal part malfunction. Recommend complete overhaul. Slight signs of wear noted on the case and bezel. Case exterior polish offered complementary" Estimate to completion was 4 weeks depending on part availability and quality assurance processes. Pretty much exactly what I expected for a response. I immediately filled out the repair authorization form and faxed it back the same day.

Yesterday on April 26th, a package showed up at my house from RTC. Inside it was my watch, well packaged, looking absolutely perfect, and functioning as new, along with a receipt for services rendered, and the soft travel case they typically return the watch in. No new dents dings or scratches. No extraneous hairs or pieces of dust under the crystal or behind the case-back. 

Checked my credit card statement and the services were billed for 2 days prior, for the exact amount specified on the estimate.

After browsing the myriad of horror stories online associated with Panerai and RTC service, there was some initial apprehension on my part. Then after my experience, I thought it'd be worthwhile to share a positive review for a change. After all, no company gets it right 100% of the time, and they're just as deserving of praise for success as they are criticism for deficiencies. 

All in all, I'm pretty satisfied with how things went. :-! The service was completed exactly as prescribed and ahead of schedule. Safe to say I'm a happy customer, and super happy to have my watch back. If anyone from Panerai or RTC happens to lurk here, I extend my thanks. 

The only things they might have done to make for a better experience are the following:
-Provide email confirmation that they received the repair authorization form
-Provide email notification that the work had been complete, the service fee charge was pending, and return shipment tracking for the watch

Another thing that struck me as merely "funny" was that when they shipped the watch back, they shipped it outside of the soft travel case (albeit still within a well padded box and within the plastic case protector and wrapped in a bag). I suspect this is because when I sent the watch in for service, I did not include the strap? Not a big deal as it was still packaged more than adequately.

Will I hesitate to send it in again if need be? Not in the least. 

Do I wish I had purchased from an AD, or a second-hand watch still under Panerai warranty? Not necessarily. There is no doubt about the fact that you DON'T get what you DON'T pay for when it comes to these things. However, all things considered, I'm still into this watch for FAR less than what I would have paid brand new at an AD, and for about the same amount as I would have paid for a second-hand watch that is still under manufacturer warranty. Additionally, the watch repair is now warrantied by Panerai for an additional year, so there's inherent value there. 

So there it is.. Thanks for reading.


----------



## chaskablake (Mar 21, 2015)

EdmundGTP said:


> Seems most of what gets posted online regarding Panerai service in the US (and abroad for that matter) are instances where there have been some shortcomings and/or disappointments with how things went. Spending numerous years on numerous different forums, has definitely reinforced to me, that people are far more likely to post about negative feedback than they are to offer praise or make mention of satisfactory service.
> 
> So with that, here's the story of my recent experience with Panerai service via the Richemont Technical Center in Fort Worth Tx.
> 
> ...


GREAT post. I enjoyed reading it immensely, and have faith should my 312 require servicing, it too would get similar care. Cheers -

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

I'll share my recent experience: I had my PAM 574 (Radiomir, 1940 case) serviced for re-regulation under warranty, they identified that the crown had a scratch (where someone I was showing it to dropped it!!) on it and was only $100 to replace. Turns out they had to order the part, so took a month of so for them to get the part. Once they did it was a fairly quick turnaround time. The only complaint I have is that there is now a tiny space between the crown and the case when the crown is fully screwed down whereas it was a little more flush with the case originally. Not a huge deal, and since the crown screws I'm not worried about the water resistance (needless to say that was tested in the facility). The only risk is that grime gets under it but its a manual wind and so I unscrew the crown every few days to wind anyway.

Overall I'd rate the experience 4/5


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

So what were the costs for the repair?


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great service review Edmund! I love reading the good ones!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

What a completely unremarkable experience - just the way it should be. Glad to hear that RTC handled your watch competently and expediently. 

Servicing of watches certainly seems like one of those areas where the vast majority of outcomes are satisfactory, but nobody is willing to take the time to write those stories! Thanks for doing so.


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

Repair cost was absorbed in the overhaul fee. $670 for the overhaul, and $25 for return shipping and handling. I don't know if any actual parts were replaced in the course of my repair, if they were, then they were not charged for additionally.


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

UberDave said:


> What a completely unremarkable experience - just the way it should be.


My feelings exactly!


----------



## MrButterman (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for sharing a positive experience.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Think I have a similar fault on my 25, and am currently looking at repair options where I live in the Uk, so good to know that Panerai are providing a good service.


----------



## dallasstarsfan (Aug 26, 2008)

Glad the service went well for you. $670 for an in-house movement overhaul seems reasonable.


----------

